# PC selber bauen



## solala123 (2. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen PC selber zusammenstellen und würde gerne mal euere Meinung dazu hören.

1. was will ich machen:
    ich möchte mir einen PC basteln der sehr schnell hoch fährt
    ich will mit Photoshop 3D Grafiken machen (in Zukunft)
    ich will mit Dreamweaver große Tabellen bearbeiten, die sehr viel Rechenleistung benötigen
    ich will eine gute Grafik haben (eventuell mal in Zukunft ein Spiel machen)
    ich will mir mein Gehäuse selber bauen
    ich will eine Wasserkühlung  (sehr leise)
    ich will Musik hören, aber es ist nicht Nötig 7.1 da es nur mein Arbeitszimmer ist
    ich will, dass der PC geil aussieht   


2. was brauche ich nicht:
   ich bin kein Spieler und besitze auch keine Spiele
   ich will die CPU nicht übertakten

Da ich mich mit den einzelnen Komponenten nicht so gut auskenne, habe ich bei Google mich etwas schlau gemacht, glaube ich zumindest-


3. ich bilde mir folgende Komponenten ein:
   als CPU :
        AMD  Rayzer ThreadRipper 1950X  mit 16 Kernen      oder
        AMD Rayszer ThreadRipper 1920X mit 12 Kernen

  als Mainboard:
       AS Rock X399 Taichi

   Als Grafikkarte weiß ich noch nicht, möchte eine die man eventuell auch mal für Spiele benützen kann und würde bis 400€ ausgeben.
   Als Festplatten möchte ich M2 Standart machen, 2 Stück a 1TB, 
   Als Netzteil ein      be quiet Straight Power 1000W
   Als Arbeitsspeicher 64 oder 128 GB
   Als Wasserkühlung habe ich noch keinen Plan, da gibt es 1000ende verschiedene, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja was gutes empfehlen.


Es werden jetzt einige sagen, hey für das was du machen möchtest, kannst du dir einen PC fertig kaufen für 800€, klar, ihr habt da sicher Recht, möchte ich nicht, ich wollte mir schon immer mal einen PC selber bauen, der viel Leistung hat, der schnell ist und auch in 2 Jahren noch mit den guten mithalten kann und, der auch noch geil aussieht, denn, der PC soll in meinem Arbeitszimmer an die Wand und das Gehäuse wird aus Plexiglas sein.

Ist das alles , was ich hier verbauen möchte stimmig? oder liege ich da völlig falsch?
Gibt es für den PC einen kleinen Zusatzbildschirm, den ich auf der vorderseite einbauen möchte, der mir z.B.
       die Temperatur der CPU anzeigt
       die Speicherauslastung
       die Temperatur des Kühlwassers
      usw.
stell mir da einen Monitor von ca. 10x10cm vor, keine Ahnung ob es sowas gibt.


Kurz zu meiner Person:
ich bin Elektrotechniker, habe also vom Strom etwas Ahnung, bin im Außendienst und fliege um die ganze Welt, daher habe ich auch nicht immer sofort die Möglichkeit, auf Fragen zu Antworten.


Würde mich tierisch auf euere Kommentare und Empfehlungen freuen

Danke schon mal
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## cwriter (13. April 2019)

Hi



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Ist das alles , was ich hier verbauen möchte stimmig? oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


Falls du noch Kommentare dazu willst:



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> AMD Rayzer ThreadRipper 1950X mit 16 Kernen oder
> AMD Rayszer ThreadRipper 1920X mit 12 Kernen


Die Dinger heissen "Ryzen ThreadRipper"  Ich habe selbst einen 1950X, kann nicht wirklich klagen. Er hat noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten (z.B. den VFIO-PCI-Reset-Bug), die besonders für Linux KVM VMs recht ärgerlich sein können, wenn du die GPU durchreichen willst - ich weiss nicht, wie Windows damit umgeht.
Dann sind alle ThreadRipper NUMA-CPUs, d.h. eigentlich 2 unabhängige CPUs in einem Paket. Damit haben die beiden CPUs aber eigene Memory Controller und eigene PCI-Lanes. Daher muss man ein bisschen feinjustieren, wenn man die volle Leistung haben will. Wenn du mehr dazu wissen willst, einfach fragen. 

Darf man fragen, warum du keinen 2950X bzw 2920X in Betracht ziehst? Klar sind die etwas teurer, aber beinhalten auch leichte Verbesserungen gegenüber Gen 1.

AMD Ryzen generell sind auf guten RAM angewiesen. Ich habe (noch) 2400MHz RAM drin (=geht auch), werde aber bei Gelegenheit auf 3000MHz hochgehen.



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> AS Rock X399 Taichi


Habe exakt dieses Mainboard auch, tolles Ding ohne viel Schnickschnack - Updates sind aber (wie bei allen Mainboards) ziemlich mies - zum Glück läuft es Out-of-the-Box gut genug (bis auf den PCI-Bug, den die meisten nie sehen).



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Als Grafikkarte weiß ich noch nicht, möchte eine die man eventuell auch mal für Spiele benützen kann und würde bis 400€ ausgeben.


Das wird schwierig. Ich würde eine NVidia GPU aus der 1000er-Generation nehmen. Die sind zwar nicht mehr taufrisch, aber die 2000er lohnt sich schlicht (noch) nicht. Eine 1060, 1060Ti, 1070, 1070Ti sind für 2560x1440 stark genug, bei mir befeuert eine 1070 3x WQHD ohne murren.


solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Als Festplatten möchte ich M2 Standart machen, 2 Stück a 1TB,


Passt, das Taichi hat 3x M2 Slots.




solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Als Netzteil ein be quiet Straight Power 1000W


Reicht locker. Bei mir hängen 5 3.5'' Festplatten, 2 M.2-SSDs, die CPU, eine 1070 und eine 1070Ti sowie eine alte AMD-GPU an einem 1000W Netzteil und die Nutzung war in einer Volllast-Messung unter 800W; ich erinnere mich an etwas um die 400-500W.
(Nutzung: VMs)



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Als Arbeitsspeicher 64 oder 128 GB


Hier gelten die Standardregeln: Selbe Marke, selber Takt, idealerweise selbe Baureihe. Mit etwas Tüfteln konnte ich eine 80Gb-Konstellation (4x 16GB, 2x 8GB) zum Laufen bringen - aber naja, eher eine Notlösung.
ECC kannst du theoretisch auch verbauen, wenn das eine Priorität ist.
Einfach wie gesagt möglichst schnellen RAM nehmen und idealerweise die CPU auf NUMA umstellen.



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Als Wasserkühlung habe ich noch keinen Plan, da gibt es 1000ende verschiedene, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja was gutes empfehlen.


Ich habe einen Fractal Design Celsius S24, bei genügend Kohle hätte ich stattdessen den Kelvin S24 genommen (reines Kupfer, keine Alu +Kupfer Mischung => weniger Korrosion) - aber die AIOs sind sehr ähnlich.
Läuft insgesamt wartungsfrei - bis jetzt zumindest (1.5 Jahre 24/7).
Aber da du das sowieso mit transparentem Sidepanel willst, planst du ja wahrscheinlich mit eigener Pumpe, Reservoir und fixen Rohren.



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es für den PC einen kleinen Zusatzbildschirm, den ich auf der vorderseite einbauen möchte, der mir z.B.
> die Temperatur der CPU anzeigt
> die Speicherauslastung
> die Temperatur des Kühlwassers
> ...


Es gibt das als 5.25''-Einschübe.
https://www.google.com/search?q=5.25+temperature+display 
Falls meine Meinung dazu gefragt ist: Spielerei. Sieht die ersten 3 Mal ganz cool aus, danach hat man es gesehen.

Gruss
cwriter


----------



## EuroCent (14. April 2019)

Zum schnellen Hochfahren solltest Du dir deine SSD anschaffen und diese sollte nur das reine BS darauf haben eine 400+GB SSD sollte da ausreichend sein. 

Heutzutage versteh nicht warum man Viel Ram verwenden will?!
Bis aus Blender, Unity und Cinema4D gibt es aus meinersicht kein Programm welches massiv auf Ram geht. 

Was DW gibt es noch? oO
Wer verwendet denn heute noch DW 

Da gibt es viel bessere Live-Editoren auf HTML-Basis alá Brackets.io oder reine Editoren wie NetBeans, PHPStorm etc...


----------

